

Ask HN – Who does your hosting? - OedipusRex

Title says it all: who does your hosting?
======
ohashi
If you're looking for recommendations and opinions, I would shamelessly
recommend taking a look at the data I collect. I track many of the big hosting
companies and what people are saying about them.

[http://reviewsignal.com/webhosting/compare/](http://reviewsignal.com/webhosting/compare/)

------
keviv
DigitalOcean -
[https://www.digitalocean.com/?refcode=4d7fb2079a96](https://www.digitalocean.com/?refcode=4d7fb2079a96)

~~~
Artemis2
Nice referral link you got here.

------
kfullert
Bytemark for 99% of things (now all on bigv.io, their cloud platform) and
single machine for backup MX/DNS etc. at DigitalOcean

~~~
stevekemp
Seconded - although I'm a little biased ;)

------
millioncents
[http://ninefold.com/](http://ninefold.com/) (Rails Hosting)

------
vktheitgirl
WebFaction

------
kogir
The Planet, which merged with SoftLayer, which is now owned by IBM.

------
xxdesmus
DigitalOcean currently, previously A Small Orange.

------
Akhilan
000webhost.com

~~~
munimkazia
I had started out with their free plan for a few of the smaller websites I
maintain. But their limitations (facebook api) and downtimes discouraged me
from upgrading to their paid plans. Eventually, I moved those sites back to
one of my DO boxes.

------
skazka16
DigitalOcean

------
noblethrasher
AppHarbor.

------
jqm
BudgetVM. The price is right. I have had a couple of downs over the past two
years. One was several hours. Not for mission critical 100% up time cases. But
great for casual sites/ web apps. Did I mention the price is right?

~~~
OedipusRex
I ask because of down time at CloudAtCost, some people's servers have been
down 10+ days now. Mine's been down for three so far.

~~~
jqm
They haven't been bad at all. I have had maybe 5 instances with them over the
past two years and have 3 now. The speed is good in Dallas, not so good on the
one instance I had in LA. I have one important VM for clients (have complained
a few times over the past couple of years). They appear to know which one this
is and have it on a fast node. It hasn't been down except reboots in nearly a
year.

I'm happy with their customer service and response times also. But probably I
wouldn't use them for high level mission critical stuff.

------
mxpxrocks10
wpengine/digitalocean

------
ing33k
Rackspace

------
fbm
Linode

------
hashtag
Linode

